# Hookworm is in the hooouuussee!!!



## nobunnynoclue (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey there!

Having as many pets as I do brings some interesting issues. Such as... 1 dog getting diagnosed with hookworm yesterday. He will be getting treated, but we are then told by the veterinarian that hookworm is transferable to humans. And now I have to worry about anything else that walks barefoot in our house; Us & The bunnies. 

Can rabbits get hookworm? If yes, how is that treated?

We don't roll in the dog poo, but the dogs have had accidents in the house especially lately when one of them had a sour stomach and had the runs. I clean it up very well when it happens, but still, I worry that just one tiny little hookworm may have been left behind. We usually walk barefoot around the house including my kids..... and the bunnies... So the dogs and the humans will have to take medical precautions, but the bunnies ?


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 25, 2012)

What I read hookworms do not transfer from dogs to bunnies, unless the bunnies immune system is compromised. I'd call a Vet to see if something should be given to the bunnies. 

Nasty parasites. Hope all is well and no one human or beast gets these.

K


----------



## ArdenBunny (Apr 25, 2012)

My heartworm medicine (Trifexis for one dog and Sentinel for the other) prevents against hookworm. Comfirtis, the flea pill, does also. What kind of heartworm medicine are you giving?

I wish I could wave a wand and make them go away for you. I hate worms so bad!


----------



## nobunnynoclue (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Jessica & Karen!

The Heartworm meds were not administered for some time. This explains why he would have been able to get it. We waited until they could both be tested for heartworm because giving hw meds to a dog that already has hw is bad. 

It funny how humans never get protected against these nasties with a human revolution. Lol !!


----------



## nobunnynoclue (Apr 25, 2012)

Also, the bunnies both have e. cuniculi and haven't started treatment yet so if I can prevent another nasty that would be awesome.


----------



## ArdenBunny (Apr 25, 2012)

Ah! I'm sorry. I was not aware that the dog also had heartworms. :shock: That is not going to be fun at all! Yikes.


----------



## nobunnynoclue (Apr 27, 2012)

No they don't have heartworms. We just didn't know if they did. When in doubt, it's best not to give them the heart guard. 

But the test results came back and it turns out they don't have hw.


----------

